# nine stolen horses from East of Tofield



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

:O How low can people be?!


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow!! I live close to you. I am terrified!!!! I hope you find them soon!!!

K


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Please make sure to contact netposse.com! They have proven amazing results with the amount of people they contact in just minutes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, definitely try netposse.com !!! Will keep a lookout around here. You could also put an ad on kijiji.ca, ive seen a couple on there in the livestock ads.


----------



## netposse (Dec 26, 2009)

We would love to help them at NetPosse.com. I have sent several emails as an introductin in case they have not heard of what us or what we do. Hopefully they will file with us soon. 

And to those who spoke up for NetPosse.com, THANK YOU VERY MUCH! 

Debi Metcalfe
Stolen Horse International
NetPosse.com
www.netposse.com


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

RenexArabs said:


> Wow!! I live close to you. I am terrified!!!! I hope you find them soon!!!
> 
> K


 oh dear, if you live close... im only three hours away. luckily the horses at the barn would be terribly troublesome to steal.

I am SO SO SO sorry to hear that, i cant imagine losing my horse to some low-life loser (thats the NICEST thing i could say about them) who cant find a real job. I will keep my eyes out for them!! i really hope you find them! if you do, post on here! i will pray you fidn them (im not even very religious) and cross my fingers.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

uh, poor you, you must be gutted.

Tip- get some bigger, more specific pics up. so people really know what your horses look like.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Horses Stolen Near Tofield AB | Northernhorse.com Blog


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow glad they found them


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Where were they? What had happened?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I live pretty close too...happy they are home


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Soo happy they are safe!!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness! i am so sorry! What kind of horrible people would do that!!! Dont worry youll find them!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh did you find all of them!?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Thasnk goodnesss you found them  what happened to them? or where ddid you find them?


----------



## Hevonen (Jul 8, 2010)

i am so sorry about this! This must be a horrible situation for you! I hope it is resolved! I'll make sure to pray for you!


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

If I were you I'd contact the Tofield auction house IMMEDIATELY as they're a well known slaughter sale and also contact any other area feed lots, broker yards, and near by slaughter houses to submit photos and other proof of ownership. Advise the RCMP to do the same, though Bouvry has been well known not only to not slaughter horses correctly, but not verify ownership either 

Good luck!


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

neeeever mind. GLAD THEY FOUND THEM!


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow--you always have the thought in the back of your mind that one of your horses might get out and get away, or someone might like one of your horses and try to take it, but ALL NINE!?! I would have been freaking out!! Thank goodness they were found safe!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

OP, have you actually found them?

_'Kim
I have been informed that these horses have been found and returned to thier home.'_


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

That is such a hard thing to go through... I'm happy they're safe!


----------

